

Design anti pattern: footer under infinite scroll - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2013/09/03/design-anti-pattern-footer-under-infinite-scroll/

======
Raphmedia
Facebook does that for the language button. Drives me crazy when I'm stuck in
pirate talk or upside down english...

~~~
dangoldin
It's ridiculous that sites like Facebook and LinkedIn would do this. They
really should know better.

